# Links > Tutorials >  Dreambox streaming στο PC

## Ifaistos

Μια και το ζήτησαν αρκετοί

http://www.ifaistos.awmn/howto/VLC/db-streaming.htm

----------


## JS

Για το ανάποδο έχεις καμμια καλή ιδέα ;
Έχω πχ μια ταινία σε DivX και θέλω να την δω μέσω του dreambox στην τηλεόρασή μου. Πώς ;

----------


## BaBiZ

> Για το ανάποδο έχεις καμμια καλή ιδέα ;
> Έχω πχ μια ταινία σε DivX και θέλω να την δω μέσω του dreambox στην τηλεόρασή μου. Πώς ;


nfs share από το pc, nfs mount στο dreambox...
ίσως παίζει και samba share από το pc

----------


## JS

έτσι θα την "δει" το dreambox αλλά πως θα παίξει DivX ;
Θέλω το PC να κάνει το decode και μετά να το κάνει stream σε MPEG2 (ή όπως αλλιώς) στο ονειροκούτι.

----------


## enaon

Δέν έχει cpu αρκετό το dream για να παίξει divx. Πρέπει απο το pc σου να μετατρέπεις το divx σε mpeg stream, για να το δείς στο dream. Πάρε xbox  ::

----------


## nkladakis

> ........ Πάρε xbox


αυτό έκανα και εγώ  ::  
παίζει σωστά και ελληνικούς υπότιτλους

----------


## Ifaistos

> Για το ανάποδο έχεις καμμια καλή ιδέα ;
> Έχω πχ μια ταινία σε DivX και θέλω να την δω μέσω του dreambox στην τηλεόρασή μου. Πώς ;


Έχω αλλά σε βυσματο-Ροφούς εγώ δεν μιλάω.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Είμαι τσιπούρα με ήθος και αρχές  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## jabarlee

Εναλλακτικά:

1. Χρησιμοποιήστε μια παλιότερη έκδοση του VLC (0.7.2) η οποία είναι πιο ελαστική με το τυπικά λάθος video.pls που στέλνει το dreambox( η σύνταξη του αρχείου είναι λάθος, και στην νέα έκδοση το VLC δε μπορεί να τη διαβάσει)

2. Ανοίξτε με το VLC ένα http stream:
http://dreambox_ip:31339/0,PMT,VPID,APID,PCRPID

Τα παραπάνω στοιχεία θα τα βρείτε ανοίγοντας το "stream info" από το web interface του dreambox. Από όλα παραλείπετε το "h" που υπάρχει στο τέλος.

(π.χ. http://dreambox_ip:31339/0,0106,0206,02c6,1ffe)

Αυτό που μένει είναι να βρούμε πως το stream που στέλνει το VLC μπορεί να το διαβάσει ο Helix Server

----------


## vegos

> έτσι θα την "δει" το dreambox αλλά πως θα παίξει DivX ;
> Θέλω το PC να κάνει το decode και μετά να το κάνει stream σε MPEG2 (ή όπως αλλιώς) στο ονειροκούτι.


Βάζεις το VLC plugin στο dreambox και το κάνεις stream από το PC με το VLC  ::

----------


## MerNion

> Μια και το ζήτησαν αρκετοί
> 
> http://www.ifaistos.awmn/howto/VLC/db-streaming.htm


Κοίτα γκαντεμια!!! Σήμερα βρήκε να μην δουλεύει ο DNS??? Στέλιο μήπως μπορείς να το ανεβάσεις προσωρινά και κάπου αλλού; (Στο ιντερνετικό σου site ισως...)

Thanks!

----------


## EOS

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από enaon
> 
> ........ Πάρε xbox 
> 
> 
> αυτό έκανα και εγώ  
> παίζει σωστά και ελληνικούς υπότιτλους


εγώ που δοκίμασα στο xbox μου βγαίνουν κινέζικα... από ποιο πρόγραμμα χρησιμοποιείς?

----------


## smyrosnik

εμείς απο το Internet δεν μπορούμε να δούμε κα΄που το tutorial?

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Ifaistos
> 
> Μια και το ζήτησαν αρκετοί
> 
> http://www.ifaistos.awmn/howto/VLC/db-streaming.htm
> 
> 
> Κοίτα γκαντεμια!!! Σήμερα βρήκε να μην δουλεύει ο DNS??? Στέλιο μήπως μπορείς να το ανεβάσεις προσωρινά και κάπου αλλού; (Στο ιντερνετικό σου site ισως...)
> 
> Thanks!


Δοκίμασε http://10.18.213.68/howto/VLC/db-streaming.htm  ::

----------


## Ifaistos

Sorry άλλα από update μηχανημάτων και link τα περισσότερα services δεν παίζουν ή μισό παίζουν για το Σ/Κ.
Το 10.18.213.68 ΜΗΝ το χρησιμοποιείται, απλά έχω μεταφέρει σε αυτή την ip τον παλιό server για να κάνω διάφορα copy κλπ κλπ

----------


## smyrosnik

Mπορεί κάποιος να το ανεβάσει στο internet?

----------


## pvas

> Mπορεί κάποιος να το ανεβάσει στο internet?


http://dtps.unipi.gr/users/mihalakis/AW ... eaming.htm

----------


## MerNion

> Δοκίμασε http://10.18.213.68/howto/VLC/db-streaming.htm


Thanks ;p

@Ifaistos: Δεν πιστεύω να έπαθε τίποτα κάποιο μηχάνημά σου που είδα λίγο το tutorial απο εκει..ε?  ::

----------


## Ifaistos

> @Ifaistos: Δεν πιστεύω να έπαθε τίποτα κάποιο μηχάνημά σου που είδα λίγο το tutorial απο εκει..ε?



Εσύ θα φταις από εδώ και στο εξής για όλα τα πρόβληματα του κόμβου  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## xaotikos

Μπορείτε να μου δώσετε μια βοήθεια στο πως μπορώ να κάνω streaming ότι παίζει το dreambox σε ένα LAN ρυθμίζοντας την ποιότητα του stream? 

Αυτό που κάνατε στο ifaistosTV δηλαδή (ναι θέλω να σας κλέψω την ιδέα  :: )

btw δοκίμασα το tutorial αλλά δεν χρειάστηκε να κάνω καμία αλλαγή (τα είχε όλα σε video.m3u) ενώ αν και ανοίγει ο VLC στα messages βλέπω errors και δεν παίζει.

----------


## xaotikos

Καλά έχετε πέσει όλοι με τα μούτρα στα μελομακάρονα και στους κουραμπιέδες???
 ::  ::  ::  :: 

Όποτε μπορεί κάποιος που ξέρει ας πει γιατί το να κάνει streaming σε Full ποιότητα καταναλώνει πολλούς πόρους του LAN.

----------


## Vigor

Διάβασε λίγο την παρακάτω παρουσίαση:

----------


## xaotikos

thanx!

edit: Ωραία η παρουσίαση. Ήξερα βέβαια περι unicast και multicast κλπ. Εκεί που κολάω είναι στην εφαρμογή με το dreambox. Με Windows Media Encoder ή Helix server δηλαδή πως γίνεται? Τι πρέπει να κάνω στο dreambox, θέλει κάποιο plugin? Και λοιπές τέτοιες πληροφορίες.

----------


## nmout

κανει κανεις streaming απο το dreambox στο ασυρματο?
αν ναι σε ποιο link?

----------


## jabarlee

xaotikos, άμα το κάνεις να δουλέψει όπως θες, ρίξε Pm, γιατί και εγώ όταν το έψαξα μια τρύπα στο νερό έκανα

----------


## xaotikos

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=179769#179769
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=195296#195296

Με τον Στέλιο τι κάνατε? Ιfaistos τι μας κρύβεις??  :: 

Y.Γ και με VLC να κάνει το streaming δεν με πειράζει, αρκεί να μπορώ να αλλάξω το bitrate.

----------


## jabarlee

κοίτα, από το dreambox στο vlc αναγκαστικά θα στείλεις το mpg2 stream, όσα mbit είναι αυτό.
Από εκεί και πέρα, μέσα από το vlc του αλλάζεις τα φώτα σε bitrate και fomat, και το στέλνεις στους υπόλοιπους
Μια φορά μου δούλεψε μόνο, και ήταν μια χαρά. Τις υπόλοιπες κάνει ό,τι θέλει ...

----------


## stafan

> Μπορείτε να μου δώσετε μια βοήθεια στο πως μπορώ να κάνω streaming ότι παίζει το dreambox σε ένα LAN ρυθμίζοντας την ποιότητα του stream?


Ειδικά για LAN, όπου μάλλον η ποιότητα που θέλεις είναι η καλύτερη δυνατή, έχεις δοκιμάσει το dreamtv; Παλιότερα που το είχα δοκιμάσει, ήταν τέλειο και ήθελε ~3Mbps...

----------


## xaotikos

Σε εμένα αν και ακολούθησα το tutorial του Στέλιου δεν μου έπαιξε το VLC αν και οι αλλαγές που λέει στο tutorial δεν χρειάστηκαν αφού ήταν ήδη έτσι. 
Θα δοκιμάσω και το dreamTV. Βασικά ψάχνω να του μειώσω το bitrate για να μπορώ να το στέλνω και εκτός lan  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Για την ιστορία, τελικά τα κατάφερα με το VLC να κάνω stream μέσω lan χωρίς απαραίτητα να χρειάζεται να παίζει το video στην οθόνη του server. 

tutorials που βοήθησαν είναι:
http://www.engadget.com/2005/11/29/how- ... using-vlc/
http://forum.videohelp.com/viewtopic.php?t=259354

----------


## nmout

ψιλο off topic: αμα εχετε dsl δειτε αυτο το αρθρο
με humax δουλευει, μαλλον θα δουλευει και με dreambox

----------

